
The relativistic discriminator: a key element missing from standard GAN - AlexiaJM
https://ajolicoeur.wordpress.com/RelativisticGAN/
======
AlexiaJM
Paper is here:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1807.00734](https://arxiv.org/abs/1807.00734). Feel
free to ask me questions!

